# [OT] Welche ist deine Augenfarbe?

## seabound_penguin

Welche ist deine Augenfarbe?

Meine Augen sind grün.   :Cool: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Willkommen im Forum  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bloody_Viking

braun-grün

ähh,

Ich habe immer gedacht das ist kein esoterik forum?

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## Schnitzel

Hehe..

Herzlich willkommen hier...

Ich hab braune Augen und bin ganz zufrieden damit.

MfG ScHnItZeL

----------

## NightDragon

----- braun-grün auch hier zu finden.

Esoterik?

----------

## return13

Och kommt schon, nicht son scheiss....

Ich versteh ja wenn euch langweilig auf der Arbeit ist, aber so was........

Hmm... also wer sich bischen mit den anfänglichen Versuchen Pflanzen zu kreuzen auskennt, oder zumindest schonmal davon gehört hat, oder sich zumindest mal in der Gesellschaft umgeschaut hat (haarfarben,augenfarben etc.) sollte wissen das immer die dominantere Farbe den längeren Hebel hat, und in diesem Fall ist das immer dunklere Farbe, heisst das wenn dein Vater Braune Augen hat und deine Mutter Blaue die wahrscheinlichkeit sehr viel höher ist das du Braune bekommst als blaue!

Und ich denke diese abstimmung wird auch nicht anders ausfallen...

----------

## beejay

Alternative weitere Vorschläge:

- Welche Bundweite hast Du?

- Welche Schuhgrösse hast Du?

- Wie lang ist Dein Heinz-Werner?

- Bist Du intim-rasiert?

- Welche Farbe hat Dein Morgenurin?

- Klopapier: Falter, Wickler oder Knüller?

- Toilette: Tiefspülbecken oder klassische Ausführung mit Plateau?

usw.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Alternative weitere Vorschläge:
> 
> - Welche Bundweite hast Du?
> 
> - Welche Schuhgrösse hast Du?
> ...

 

- keine Ahnung, meine Frau kauft für mich ein

- 46

- nicht gemessen, hat sich aber noch keine beschwert

- ja, logo

- gelb

- Knüller

- Tiefspülbecken

... und?  :Laughing:  LOL

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> - nicht gemessen, hat sich aber noch keine beschwert

 

weiß deine Frau davon oder meintest du  'bis jetzt incl. meiner Frau hat sich noch keine beschwert'?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> weiß deine Frau davon oder meintest du  'bis jetzt incl. meiner Frau hat sich noch keine beschwert'? 

 

bis jetzt incl. meiner Frau hat sich noch keine beschwert

----------

## think4urs11

 :Cool:   kam das schlechte Gewissen ob der ersten zweideutigen Antwort also doch durch

----------

## slick

Welches schlechtes Gewissen? Ich fand das eindeutig formuliert. Aber jetzt weiß ich wie Du darüber denkst  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

um diese Zeit morgens denke ich noch gar nicht

ich wische immer noch Kaffee vom Bildschirm (siehe andere OT Umfrage)

wird langsam mal Zeit das ich ins Büro komme, heute wird ein toller Tag  :Laughing: 

----------

## Lensman

Kann jemand von den Moderatoren bitte diesen absolut sinnfreien OT-Thread (wie viele andere auch) löschen? Woher kommt es eigentlich, das man hier in letzter Zeit ständig so einen OT-Müll ertragen muss? So langsam nervt es einfach...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## 76062563

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> Woher kommt es eigentlich, das man hier in letzter Zeit ständig so einen OT-Müll ertragen muss? So langsam nervt es einfach... 

 

Das selbe hab ich mir auch grad gedacht...

----------

## slick

Solange PHPBB keine Subforen unterstützt werden wir wohl oder übel mit mehr oder weniger guten OT leben müssen. Es ist als Mod sehr schwerr die Grenze zu ziehen, da sich aus so mancher OT-Diskussion wertvolle Erkenntnisse ergeben haben. Wir Mods werden (wieder) mal unter uns darüber sprechen wie wir dem am besten begegnen, wobei es nicht Sinn sein kann jeden OT zu schliessen, aber anderseits läßt sich OT auch sehr schwerr als guter oder schlechter OT erkennen. 

_Ich_ würde daher raten "sinnfreien" OT mit einem gewissen Humor zu betrachten, was zumindest den Lachmuskeln was bringt  :Wink:  Es wird ja keiner zum Antworten gezwungen.

----------

## Lensman

 *slick wrote:*   

> ... wobei es nicht Sinn sein kann jeden OT zu schliessen, aber anderseits läßt sich OT auch sehr schwerr als guter oder schlechter OT erkennen. 

 

Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Niemand verlangt ja, dass jeder OT geschlossen oder gelöscht wird. Es gibt auch gute Threads, klar. Aber dies hier ist ein absolut grottenschlechter Thread. 

 *slick wrote:*   

> _Ich_ würde daher raten "sinnfreien" OT mit einem gewissen Humor zu betrachten, was zumindest den Lachmuskeln was bringt  Es wird ja keiner zum Antworten gezwungen.

 

Sehe ich eigentlich auch so und dementsprechend überlese ich in der Regel solche Threads auch (es sei denn sie sind gut). Nur dieser jener hier ist ja noch nichtmals lustig  :Rolling Eyes:  Von daher hab ich heute ausnahmsweise mal hierzu meinen Senf abgegeben  :Very Happy:  Und mir ist es halt aufgefallen, dass das in letzter Zeit immer schlimmer wird... 

Naja, hoffen wir mal, dass die PHP-Entwickler alsbald eine neue Version herausbringen...

----------

## SinoTech

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> _Ich_ würde daher raten "sinnfreien" OT mit einem gewissen Humor zu betrachten, was zumindest den Lachmuskeln was bringt  Es wird ja keiner zum Antworten gezwungen.
> ...

 

Daumen hoch Harry .. ganz meine Meinung  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## slick

Who the f* is Harry?  :Shocked: 

----------

## sOuLjA

toll hast grüne augen aber man kann oben keine reine grün farbe auswählen  :Cool: 

Hab auch grün aber gibts nicht im poll  :Sad: 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

Ich möchte mich über die Leute beschweren, die diesen [OT] Thread mit ihren Beschwerden über selbigen zumüllen, da dies in diesem Thread [OT] ist!!!!!!!11111111elf1

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..hab rote augen...kommt aber weil ich immer hohen blutdruck hab, da immer was am PC net funzt... ^^ :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Who the f* is Harry? 
> 
> 

 

Mein imaginärer Freund  :Very Happy: 

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> toll hast grüne augen aber man kann oben keine reine grün farbe auswählen 
> 
> Hab auch grün aber gibts nicht im poll 
> ...

 

Bist nicht der einzigste der das passende nicht findet. Gibt schließlich auch Frauen mit "weißen" Augen  :Very Happy: 

Jaja, weiß der Witz ist alt .. kommt aber immer wieder gut  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## chrib

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich möchte mich über die Leute beschweren, die diesen [OT] Thread mit ihren Beschwerden über selbigen zumüllen, da dies in diesem Thread [OT] ist!!!!!!!11111111elf1

 

Mach doch nen eigenen OT-Thread deswegen auf. Du bist Admin, Du darfst das.  :Smile: 

----------

## seabound_penguin

 *Lensman wrote:*   

> Kann jemand von den Moderatoren bitte diesen absolut sinnfreien OT-Thread (wie viele andere auch) löschen? Woher kommt es eigentlich, das man hier in letzter Zeit ständig so einen OT-Müll ertragen muss? So langsam nervt es einfach... 

 

Entschuldigung!   :Embarassed:  Ich weiß nicht viele Worten.  (Aber ich wusste das Wort: Augenfarbe)  Ich lerne Deutsch.  Also, ich kann nicht so gut Deutsch sprechen.   :Sad: 

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

so so ein Landsman von mir!!!

Tja leider lernt sich Deutsch nicht so leicht, aber das hier ist doch ein lustiger anfang!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

